
Show HN: Derived – flexible synchronous secondary indexes on JavaScript data - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/derived
======
fiatjaf
This is a way to index and query data in Javascript that is simple and
straightforward (at one line to create an index) heavily influenced by
CouchDB. I always felt wrong a library like this didn't exist, since it is so
simple and useful, so I wrote this.

You can think of it as an "in-memory Javascript database", but really, it is
just a way to create derived indexes, so you don't have to manually manage
these (otherwise you would end up creating these indexes manually and having
to come up with a lot of variables and verbosity).

If you have any suggestion or criticism, please make it.

